# Rejilla para altavoz



## cobaza (Oct 11, 2007)

Hola,

Tengo que instalar un altavoz en un simulador en el que estoy trabajando. El 'chasis' del equipo es una caja metálica. Hemos pensado en atornillar el altavoz a una de las paredes de la caja. En vez de cortar la chapa con la forma del altavoz y atornillarle una rejilla comercial, agujerear directamente nosotros la chapa a modo de rejilla. 

Se me ha sugerido que intente utilizar el logo de la empresa como referencia para hacer el  la 'rejilla', el caso es que utilizando el logo como rejilla, el centro del altavoz iría directamente a una zona no agujereada de la rejilla.  No hay mucho espacio libre, así que cambiar de ubicación el altavoz para que el centro(que es por donde sale el sonido) coincida con la parte agujereada del logotipo es imposible. Cambiar de ubicación el logotipo quedaría mal estéticamente.

La pregunta es.A priori daría problemas de sonido la configuración descrita?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

si el tamaño de los agujeros es pequeño ( y creo que los tienen que ser para montar el diseño de tu empresa)  el sonido se va a reducir. en que medida? no sep.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2007)

Si pretendes calidad y/o volumen olvidalo

Sugerencia:
Has un calado con la forma del parlante, cubrelo con una regilla comercial y con un stensil pinta el logo de la empresa sobre esta.
Hay unas de chapa perforada con agujeros cuadrados que es fuerte y permite una imagen aceptable


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tambien podes ir a una tienda de diseño y que te hagan la imagen en con huequitos. no recuerdo su nombre ahorita. ademas te quedara mas claro.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 11, 2007)

Si el parlante es pequeño puedes conseguir una reja de malla fina y pintar sobre ella. . .
Los dibujos quedan nítidos si se hace con prolijidad.
Lo de la chapa agujereada te va a dejar un sonido bastante feo y te acortara volumen como muy bien dijeron. ( si no te importa, adelante)
Algunos parlantes también se cubren con tela. . . quizas esto te permita darle un buen acabado, ya que puedes estamparla.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 11, 2007)

Si el altavoz es pequeño utiliza una rejilla de electroventilador pequeño.


----------



## jmanel (Oct 17, 2007)

Has dicho que ibas a atornillar el altavoz a una de las paredes de la caja metálica, si quieres un poco de calidad supongo que no lo atornillarás dirécto a la chapa, ponle una junta de algun material tipo DM en medio.
Un Saludo
Y para cubrirlo yo voto por un trozo de tela que puedes sujetar entre la junta y el altavoz.


----------

